# Unbeliebte Server?



## MasterCrain (27. August 2010)

Ich Spiele auf dem Server Un´Goro. Komischerweise ist Un`Goro bei seinen Spielern sehr unbeliebt. Angeblich klappen da Raids nie, Leute wären unhöflich usw (Gibt sogar gerüchte das der Server bald geschlossen wird, ob es daran liegt weis ich aber nicht^^) Auch in Rnd Gruppen hört man manchmel Sprüche wie: Oh gott der is von Nachtwache/Area 52/Ungoro usw. Wie seht ihr das? Habt Ihr schon schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht mit immer den gleichen Servern? Oder hassen alle ihren eigenen server?^^

Gruß


----------



## Fremder123 (27. August 2010)

MasterCrain schrieb:


> Wie seht ihr das? Habt Ihr schon schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht mit immer den gleichen Servern? Oder hassen alle ihren eigenen server?^^
> 
> Gruß


Nein, ist mir ehrlich gesagt wurscht. Hauptsache die Leute wissen sich zu benehmen, ich schau eher selten woher jemand kommt. Und da ich bisher auch wirklich kaum schlechte Erfahrungen mit Randomgruppen gemacht habe, hege ich keinerlei Vorurteile gegen irgendeinen Server.


----------



## Famenio (27. August 2010)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Nein, ist mir ehrlich gesagt wurscht. Hauptsache die Leute wissen sich zu benehmen, ich schau eher selten woher jemand kommt. Und da ich bisher auch wirklich kaum schlechte Erfahrungen mit Randomgruppen gemacht habe, hege ich keinerlei Vorurteile gegen irgendeinen Server.


Wie du immer nur schwärmen kannst^^
würde ich auch gerne tun, 
aber bei uns auf der Horden-Seite sind nur Ultra-Pros
und wenn einer ein Fehler macht, 
dann geht das gar nicht, weil ja ALLES schon so einfach ist
und, und, und ...
Also ich mag meinen Server auch nicht. 
Und evtl liegt bald ein Server-Trans an, 
auf einen unterbevölkerten Horde-Server,
vllt sind da die wenigen Hordler wenigstens in Ordnung.
Flamer kommen da ja nicht hin, 
weil es ja bei den wenigen Leuten kaum was zu flamen gibt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ps: warum habt ihr eure Flamer nur zu unseren schönen Horde-Seite gelassen?
Ich kann es heute noch nicht verstehen und auch nie verzeihen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blutsegeladmiral (27. August 2010)

Ist auf Garrosh (Allianz) genau das gleiche, außer mit den Gerüchten über ne baldige Schließung.   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Die Leute, die hingetranst sind, weil sie auf ihrem alten Servern nix gerissen haben oder weshalb auch immer, sind jedenfalls der Meinung Garrosh wär ja das Schlimmste, was WoW zu bieten hat. Alles nur Gimps & Noobs, vor allem auf der Alli-Seite, weswegen auch ständig welche zur Horde transen um endlich mal erfolgreich Goldhain zu raiden.
Der unbeliebteste Realm aus Garrosh-Sicht scheint Area 52 zu sein - das ist jedenfalls der einzige Realm, über den ich schon das eine oder andere negative Kommentar im Handelschannel gelesen habe. Ich persönlich finde ja dagegen die Leute von Arygos und dem Mithrilorden relativ strange..


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hatte auch ne Zeit lang nen Hordetwink auf Proudmoore, da war es relativ entspannt, hatte ich den Eindruck. Hab allerdings auch nur 2 Tage oder so da gezockt.


----------



## Solaron (27. August 2010)

Blutsegeladmiral schrieb:


> Ist auf Garrosh (Allianz) genau das gleiche, außer mit den Gerüchten über ne baldige Schließung.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


----------



## ZerocxVII (27. August 2010)

Wer kennt nicht den Server Garrosh wo es nur flamer und noobs gibt auf beiden Seiten XD
Ich kenne welche die waren mal auf den Server und sagten da geht überhaupt nichts nichtmal Naxx 10er XD.


----------



## Dezunpower (27. August 2010)

Ich mag meinen Server. (Das mal als erstes) *hust* Perenolde *hust*

Mit welchen Leuten ich die meisten Probleme habe, sind die Spieler vom Server
Aegwynn. 

Ich weiß jetzt nicht obs daran liegt das es ein PvP Server ist, aber ich hatte nur
Leute die entweder so schreiben: "boha plul lma mrhe du naap mei moa cann dass ja shneler whi do."

Oder ich bekomme Menschen in die Gruppe geschleust, die meinen zu ihrer gewählten Rolle nicht das Eq tragen zu
müssen. (schon lustig so ein lvl 70 Paladin mit einem 2 Händer. ABER immer auf Deff geskillt ganz wichtig, so kann niemand
was sagen *sarkasmus aus*)

Aber auch auf anderen Servern gehts so ab ich weiß. Nur ist mir Aegwynn am meisten aufgefallen.


mfg


----------



## Thomeek (27. August 2010)

ich spiele auch auf un goro.
also in random inis hab ich no nie was mitbekommen dass jemand was gegen un'goro hat. Ich finde aber dass un goro echt ein kack server ist. gibt viele ninjas und sehr viele idioten. 

Warum ich nicht transferiere??? weil ich zu viele chars auf un goro hab....


----------



## Philine (27. August 2010)

Ich mag auf meinem Server die Chaoten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aber wenn ich mit jemanden aneinander gerate sind es meistens welche von Frostwolf oder Aegwynn.


----------



## Erzsebeth (27. August 2010)

Auf Teldrassil gehts es eigentlich, was die Horde angeht. Klar hat man da so ein paar Spezies die permanent den Chat voll spammen und dumm rumspacken, aber das stört nicht weiter und lässt zur späteren Stunde auch deutlich nach *hihi* Ich will jetzt nix verallgemeinern, aber manchmal kommt es mir echt so vor, das auf dem einen oder anderen Server aus unserem Realmpool entweder nur Vollpfosten rumlaufen oder durchgängig nur nette Leute spielen. Sind zumindest meine Erfahrungen mit dem DungeonFinder. Die Allie-Seite bei uns kann ich nicht beurteilen, ich weiß nur das zig mal mehr Allies auf Teldrassil rumspringen als Hordler.


----------



## Ilumnia (27. August 2010)

Ja, es gibt unbeliebt Server bin auch schon von einigen geflohen(Azhara/Frostwolf) und nun bin ich auf Gorgonash gelandet, sehr zu empfehlen gehobener Altersdurchschnit und immer freundliche Raidgruppen, für mich war es das paradis nach einer langen Zeit auf anderen Realms.



mfg


----------



## Gruftine (27. August 2010)

Ich spiele nicht mehr "Das Syndikat" Hordenseite weil:

entweder DU hast Leute die von einem Verlangen mind. 10 k dps ect. zufahren und können selber nichts,

Oder aber es wird in Ini´s beim Loot beschissen und trotz Ticket ect. passiert denen nie was nur Du ägerst Dich immer, 

ausserdem gibt es so 1-2 Gilden die zwar im Ranking ganz oben sind (kein wunder bei 350 Members davon alles Twinks von einem ect. "Vetternwirtschaft" aber wenn die Dich nicht mögen ruinieren Sie Dir Deinen Ruf und das ziemlich heftig.

im 2/ Handelschannel wird nur Dummzeug gelappert und das Ohne ende, Wenn man mal jemand was fragen möchte der in einer der "Top" Gilden ist wird man nur ausgelacht und ansonsten geht nur ICC HM oder Weekly sonst nix.

Tja alles in allem ziemlich bescheiden, und die Leute die da spielen sind auch nicht wirklich.....

Aber ich denk auf der anderen Seite es gibt auf jeden Server Spinner.... nur auf welchem mehr oder weniger?

Empfehlungern gerne als PN... Danke


----------



## exigum (27. August 2010)

Also ich hab vor kurzem eine hübsche Tankadinin auf Hordenseite gemacht auf dem Server Blackhand. Und ich 
find dort ist ne ziemlich ... eintönige Community. Wenn ich mit meinem Hexer mal in SW gesessen bin auf 
meinem alten Server (Dun Morogh) dann war da schon  manchmal was anderes los außer "LFM 10er LK hm
eq und xp müssen vorhanden sein w/me" Aber sonst ist mein Server recht chillig. Es gibt recht wenige
noobs auf unserem Server 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So far


----------



## Grrhh (27. August 2010)

Ich spiele aktiv auf Dethecus Horde, dort geht es eigentlich eher gesittet zu
 - obwohl viele Leute aus dem Realmpool anderes behaupten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Flamer gibt es überall, aber wenn in einem 25iger Random ICC 2 - 3 Leute
glauben Sie müssen alles besser wissen ist das in Summe noch immer in 
Ordnung.
Ein Server den ich auf jeden Fall weiter empfehlen kann, auch wenn viele 
gegenteiliger Meinung sind.

Vorher habe ich kurz einmal Aegwyn Allianz ausprobiert - die Hölle.

Lustig ist das ich kürzlich mal meinen alten Main angespielt habe, ein Shadow
auf dem als Kiddy-Heimat bekannten Server Malorne. Gayscore 3,7 k; ist halt
noch ein Char aus den Zeiten als Naxx der Endcontent war.
Fazit aus 7 Random Inis:
3x Instant Kick am Beginn der Ini ohne Kommentar der anderen
2x Fiese Flames weil man T9 ja eh so leicht bekommt.
2x Ohne Probs.

Grundsätzlich:
So dermassen viele Threads wegen genau diesem Thema gibt es erst seitdem 
man Chars transen kann, bzw. den Random Inis.
Es hat halt alles Vor-und Nachteile.

So far...
Such Dir Leute mit denen du klarkommst, sollten auf jedem Server zu finden 
sein.


----------



## Bluebarcode (27. August 2010)

Ich glaube es bräuchte server wo die leute erwiesenermassen mindestens 24 sein müssen dass sie da zocken dürfen - ich glaub das würde viele probleme schon im keim ersticken.

Auf meinem server Nera´thor sind zu viele möchtegerns und kiddies, und viel zu viele hordler. Bin selber hordler und es stinkt mir schon dass wir 4/5 der zeit 1k winter besetzen.


----------



## Hellraiser0811 (27. August 2010)

Frostwolf:
In bgs sind gut 85% der Flamer Frostwolfspieler namens á la Kîllérmastâhfraggà shadowvênomfraggá usw.
Hab zwar auch schon normale Spieler gesehen aber ein Großteil der Frostwolfspieler die ich getroffen hab waren Flamer bzw gimps+flamer in einer Person!


----------



## MasterCrain (27. August 2010)

Bluebarcode schrieb:


> Ich glaube es bräuchte server wo die leute erwiesenermassen mindestens 24 sein müssen dass sie da zocken dürfen - ich glaub das würde viele probleme schon im keim ersticken.
> 
> Auf meinem server Nera´thor sind zu viele möchtegerns und kiddies, und viel zu viele hordler. Bin selber hordler und es stinkt mir schon dass wir 4/5 der zeit 1k winter besetzen.




Bei uns Auf Un`Goro noch schlimmer. Wir (Horde) haben IMMER 1k Winter. Hab bisher höchstens 2-3 mal gesehend as es die Allis haben. Wenn man in ner 1k Winter schlacht ist, muss man die Allis immer verzweifelt suchen. Am ende findeste dan 3-4 die zich Stacks von deisem Buff haben und mit 100k Leben + rumrennen, aber logisch, trozdem keine chance haben.


----------



## Thomeek (27. August 2010)

jo auf un goro haben meistends die allis 1 mal die woche 1kwinter und das ist mittwochs gegen 17 uhr weil se da anscheinden allle zusammentrommeln wegen archavons kammer


----------



## sarika (27. August 2010)

ich spiele auf arygos und kann mich eigentlich nicht groß beklagen. klar gibt es die typischen flamer und je später die stunde umso mehr gehts unter die gürtellinie. aber nennt mir einen server wo das nicht so ist. bei uns sind hauptsächlich die spieler von area52 verschrien, wenn irgendwo in randoms was schief läuft, warens meistens spieler von da. ist meine rfahrung die viele aus meiner gilde auch erlebt haben, aber vielleicht zieh ich komische spieler auch magisch an ^^ wer weiß das schon

naja, ich versuch nett zu sein und die ini durchzurocken und wenn mal ein neutank dabei ist eben etwas rücksicht nehmen.

welche spieler mir immmer besonders positiv auffallen, sind spieler von rollenspiel servern, mit denen kann man auch mal nette unterhaltungen wären den inis haben, wo alle anderen maximal ein hi und bb raus bringen.


----------



## Tezja (27. August 2010)

Hmm scheint mirn Problem mitm Realmpool zu sein xD. Die meisten Server die hier genannt werden, sind auf Blutdurst. Kel'Thuzad ist der beste 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Benzka (27. August 2010)

Also ich spiele auf dem Server Nazjatar. Überwiegend Horde (80er Mage und Dudu) und einen Ally (mitlerweile 68er Pala), also beides =). An sich ist der Server echt Top, viele erfolgreiche Raids und nette Leute zumindestens auf Horde Seite. Das Alter liegt im Schnitt von 20 bis 32.

Doch 2 Sachen finde ich Schade auf dem Server Nazjatar:
1. 6 Hordler auf 1 Ally (Ally`s sind also herzlich wilkommen auf meinem Server)
2. Einer der niedrig bevölkerten Server, was jedoch auch vorteile haben kann.

Aber alles im allem kann ich euch Nazjatar nur Empfehlen. Man kann gemütlich Questen, PvP ist trotz dem 6:1 Verhältnis meist ausgeglichen und spannend. Raids und RnD`s funktionieren eigentlich immer gut, der Realmpool ist auch soweit ganz gut. Von daher wechselt auf Nazjatar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





/edit
Und ach ja für die Leute die auf Realm-First usw. aus sind, kommt bloß nicht auf Nazjater den hier gehören fast alle Realm-First natürlich den Pro-gamern von "For The Horde" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vatertod (27. August 2010)

kleine Anekdote : Bin mit Onyxia(H) unzufrieden gewesen, GS-Fragen bei Heros und Raids (mind 5700er GS für ICC? Oo), die Unfreundlichkeit schlug einem immmer wieder in die Fresse. BG-PVP? 15-20 Wartezeit pro BG. 1k wird immer von Horde gehalten. So hat wow kein spass gemacht. Also rüber auf Theradras, auf Allyseite. 1k wird immer verloren, AB auch. WS,Insel und Auge ist ausgeglichen. Dafür: Wartezeiten unter 1min pro BG, wahnsinnig freundliche Leute, sowohl in den rnd-Instanzen als auch in den Städten. Ich bin aufgrund von Zeitmangel nicht am Raiden und daher in ner Randomgilde. AAAber! Dort herrscht ein Umgangston, den ich das letzte mal auf Krag Jin als Ally erlebt habe; freundlich, hilfsbereit, nett. Ich bin echt fasziniert, dases sowas noch gibt. Dann schaut man darüber hinweg, das sich die Allys im 1k wie Lemminge verhalten (wobei ich der Meinung bin, die spielen wie Schafe auf dem Weg zur Schlachtbank 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ). Ich glaub, die Horde gibt sich im PVP mehr Mühe, da die auch 15 mal so lange wartezeiten haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. 

LG


----------



## timinatorxx (27. August 2010)

Terrordar! (aber ich mag ihn trotzdem)


----------



## Veeenom~ (27. August 2010)

ich glaub ihr wart noch nie auf echsenkessel @ hordenseite =D


----------



## Delphinia (27. August 2010)

Ich spiele Allianz auf Nazjatar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Das Verhältnis 6:1 (Horde:Allianz) kann ich nur bestätigen, das Questen im Schlingendorntal daher eher eine Qual, aber ein lagfreier Server :-) Ich glaube, die sogenannten "Kiddies" gibts überall, sowohl auf der Allianz- als auch auf Hordenseite und eben auch auf Nazjatar. Aber dennoch, ein Server, auf den ich zurückgekehrt bin, auch wenn es manchmal zu leer ist. 

Und ich kann meinen ersten Server "Durotan" nicht ab, 90% der Randomleuten von Durotan sind pure Anfänger, die auf 80 ihre Klasse nicht spielen können, Noobs oder die ultra super mega fetten Pros, die meinen sie könnten alles und dabei nichts auf die Reihe kriegen. Leider zu oft schon erlebt. Aber die restlichen 10% waren entweder still, haben ihrem Equip angemessene Dps gemacht oder waren sehr freundlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Es gibt sie also doch ^^


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (27. August 2010)

Ich kann dich beruhigen. Das Niveau ist auf allen Servern gleich schlecht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zroxx (27. August 2010)

Tezja schrieb:


> Hmm scheint mirn Problem mitm Realmpool zu sein xD. Die meisten Server die hier genannt werden, sind auf Blutdurst. Kel'Thuzad ist der beste
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Ja dasselbe habe ich mir auch gedacht.


Ich spiele auf Madortem (der ebenfalls im Realmpool "Blutdurst" ist) , eigentlich ein sehr guter Server. Dort gibt es viele Top Raidgilden, random Raids mit netten Leuten (auch welche bei denen keine drölftausend gearscore verlangt werde, gibt z.b. auch Twink Raids), und die Leute sind auch generell sehr nett. Flamer gibt es so ziemlich auf jedem Server, so auch auf Madmortem. Aber es dort ist es lustiges Geflame   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Morfelpotz (27. August 2010)

Blutsegeladmiral schrieb:


> [...] Ich persönlich finde ja dagegen die Leute von Arygos und dem Mithrilorden relativ strange..
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Gyros rockt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



BTT:
ka.... da ich bedingt durch die Raidgilde kaum bis garnicht RND-Heros ect. geh,
kann ich mir da kein Urteil bilden. Außer von Garrosh 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ... da ist mir ein Spezi ganz besonders im gedächtniss geblieben,
der sein Sozialverhalten entweder auf seinem Server gelassen hat, oder keins besitzt.
Aber von dem einen auf alle zu schließen, wäre mMn zu hart.

Wenn ich recht drüber nachdenke, war das die letzte RND-Hero bisher.... obs daran liegt ?!? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aylienna91 (27. August 2010)

hahah frostwolf ist so ziemlich einer der schlimmsten Server

um dort zu überleben musst schon en harter Hund sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RedDevil96 (27. August 2010)

Morfelpotz schrieb:


> Gyros rockt
> 
> 
> 
> ...



echt ma ... es lebe Gyros 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



bin auch von da und ich finde in den rnd innis fallen tatsächlich die von Un´goro echt auf ... obwohl ... Area52 ist auch so ne nummer ... 

"wipe = leave ..." geil , ne , macht echt spass so ...


----------



## Anato (27. August 2010)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> Ich kann dich beruhigen. Das Niveau ist auf allen Servern gleich schlecht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Wenns auch seit Wotlk nachgelassen hat...glaub ich trotzdem das gerade der Umgangston auf rp-servern besser sein wird als auf non-rp.



sarika schrieb:


> ich spiele auf arygos und kann mich eigentlich nicht groß beklagen. klar gibt es die typischen flamer und je später die stunde umso mehr gehts unter die gürtellinie. aber nennt mir einen server wo das nicht so ist. bei uns sind hauptsächlich die spieler von area52 verschrien, wenn irgendwo in randoms was schief läuft, warens meistens spieler von da. ist meine rfahrung die viele aus meiner gilde auch erlebt haben, aber vielleicht zieh ich komische spieler auch magisch an ^^ wer weiß das schon
> 
> naja, ich versuch nett zu sein und die ini durchzurocken und wenn mal ein neutank dabei ist eben etwas rücksicht nehmen.
> 
> welche spieler mir immmer besonders positiv auffallen, sind spieler von rollenspiel servern, mit denen kann man auch mal nette unterhaltungen wären den inis haben, wo alle anderen maximal ein hi und bb raus bringen.




Kann ich bestätigen 
komme aus Aldor und grad abends ist man da einfach recht gesprächig


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 





Aylienna91 schrieb:


> hahah frostwolf ist so ziemlich einer der schlimmsten Server
> 
> um dort zu überleben musst schon en harter Hund sein
> 
> ...




Ich würde jedem nen Vogel zeigen der dort anfangen/transen will 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 weiß gar nicht.... muss doch ewig dauern bis man sich einlogen kann, dauerhaft überfüllt.. oder ist mei nbild schlechter als es wirklich ist?!


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lawler87 (27. August 2010)

Roxxar... handelschannel ist sekunde für sekunde Anal chat


----------



## Manotis (27. August 2010)

Also ich hab in 3 Jahren WoW erst einen Spieler vom Server arygos getroffen der mir symphatisch war. Kann natürlich blöder Zufall sein, habe nie auf Arygos gespielt weil mir die Leute dort einfach unsympatisch waren aber vllt. tue ich den Arygos spielern damit auch total unrecht. Sind sicher nicht nur Assis dort.


----------



## maugh (27. August 2010)

-


----------



## Voryce (27. August 2010)

Hellraiser0811 schrieb:


> Frostwolf:
> In bgs sind gut 85% der Flamer Frostwolfspieler namens á la Kîllérmastâhfraggà shadowvênomfraggá usw.
> Hab zwar auch schon normale Spieler gesehen aber ein Großteil der Frostwolfspieler die ich getroffen hab waren Flamer bzw gimps+flamer in einer Person!



Spiele auf frostwolf und muss sagen " Ich liebe es da zu spielen"

Naja da stell dir mal die frage warum Flamen die dich ? 
also ich für mein teil schreibe nicht viel mit leuten von anderen servern da mir das wurst ist und ich die eh nie wiedersehe ! aber wenn einer meint er will mich ärgern oder anderes (Meine z.B. pullen obwohl ich tank bin und so ) die flame ich auf jeden fall und wenn die meinen , so wie du sagst Gimps+Flamer muss ich sagen das die meisten die nicht spielen können von den anderen Serverpools sind ! 

und zum thema Namen im BG muss ich nur sagen : _*Hellraiser* __ Ist auch nicht grade der beste name ...

in dem sinne ! Alles hat seinen Ursprung , und der Ursprung beim flamen bist du ! xDDD

_


----------



## **ED** (27. August 2010)

Blackhand ist auf Alleria sehr unbeliebt, man kommt in rdm dayli rein und sieh 4/5 Blackhandler und man denkt nur: Boar ne nicht wirklich oder?


----------



## BlueMode (27. August 2010)

Rat von dalaran nur mal von den random innis und bgs her...

meine fresse muss der server scheisse sein >.<
da trifft man die meisten 0 0 71 healdroods oder dk "tanks" die in etwa 12 32 12 geskillt sind


----------



## Kriegsratte (27. August 2010)

EINDEUTIG AEGWYN ALLYS

EINDEUTIG FROSTWOLF ALLYS+HORDIES

EINDEUTIG AZSHARA HORDIES


UNBELIEBTER GEHT ES KAUM,


ALLES HURENSÖHNE

KICK BANN THANK YOU^^


----------



## pwnytaure (27. August 2010)

Bla bla n00b von taerar bla und dann zieh ich sie ab... also net ernst nehemen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xerkxes (27. August 2010)

Auf jedem Server überwiegt die Unfreundlichkeit. Wenn man WoW zum HacknSlay designt um Shooterspieler anzulocken braucht man sich nicht wundern, wenn das Niveau sinkt. Wenn in einer community jeder ohne große Hilfe alles erreichen kann und es nur mehr in Spuren Notwendigkeit zum Gruppenspiel gibt, dann ist es auch nicht notwendig freundlich miteinander umzugehen.


----------



## shady197 (27. August 2010)

Das mit dem Nachtwache kenn ich sag ich im Ts auch immer aber nur weil nen Kollege von mir da spielt und er nicht grade gut war aber sowas schreib ich nicht im Chat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hadez6666 (27. August 2010)

Unbeliebte Server? = Die Aldor (jedenfalls auf Allianz-Seite)

Mir is bewusst das es dort auch die einen oder andern guten Spieler gibt nur hab ich in rnd Gruppen nur selten das glück gehapt auf eine von ihnen zu stoßen. Aber meist hab ich das Pech die leute zu treffen die entweder GS von 5K+ haben und etwa 1,5K DPS zu machen (am Boss) oder ich treff auf die unter 3K Gs fraktion die die instanzen dann auch nicht mal kennen und dann auch noch nicht mal das machen was man Ihnen sagt (spiele main Heal und Twink Tank). Das is meistens echt traurig auf was man da für leute trifft. Aber soweit das ich die Grp verlassen habe war es zum glück sehr selten.


----------



## Shaila (27. August 2010)

Ich bin generell gegen Schubladendenken, muss aber leider sagen, dass 90% meiner Erfahrungen mit Spielern vom Realm Tirion schlecht verlaufen sind. Aber das waren vielleicht nur unglückliche Zufälle.


----------



## McChrystal (27. August 2010)

sarika schrieb:


> ich spiele auf arygos und kann mich eigentlich nicht groß beklagen. klar gibt es die typischen flamer und je später die stunde umso mehr gehts unter die gürtellinie. aber nennt mir einen server wo das nicht so ist. bei uns sind hauptsächlich die spieler von area52 verschrien, wenn irgendwo in randoms was schief läuft, warens meistens spieler von da. ist meine rfahrung die viele aus meiner gilde auch erlebt haben, aber vielleicht zieh ich komische spieler auch magisch an ^^ wer weiß das schon


Wenn ich für jedes "Huch, einer von Area52" 1g erhalten würde, wär ich ingame Millionär 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . Wir scheinen offenbar auf einzelnen Servern nicht gerade beliebt zu sein. Wir sind halt ein neuerer Server und es geht bei uns ein wenig gemächlicher zu und her (ein Blick auf WoWProgress zeig das auch).

In Randominis oder BGs hat es doch von allen Servern gleich viel Roxxors, Günthers, gute Spieler, Anfänger, gogo-Schreier, Fehlpuller, freundliche und lustige Spieler, Hilfsbereite, 0/0/71-Geskillte, Autoshoot-afk-Geher, RS/Bubble-auf-CD-Halter, echte Pros, möchtegern Pros, Durchgezogene, Frisch-80-blau/grün-Möchtegerntanks, GS-Jünger, Reccount-Poser und alle anderen "Kategorien", in welche die Spieler in diesem Forum gerne gepresst werden.


----------



## SunZeD (27. August 2010)

Dezunpower schrieb:


> Ich mag meinen Server. (Das mal als erstes) *hust* Perenolde *hust*
> 
> Mit welchen Leuten ich die meisten Probleme habe, sind die Spieler vom Server
> Aegwynn.
> ...




ja geb ich dir recht aegwynn is recht arogant find ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
edit: war heute im bg pala von aegwynn dann auch noch aus der gilde famyl meinte mich doof anmachen zu müssen gm meinte dann er würd ein tages bann bekommenD


----------



## Prachtus (27. August 2010)

Hallo erstmal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 - habe mich nun extra angemeldet um hier etwas zu schreiben!

Also ersteinmal möchte ich sagen, das ich von Area 52 bin! Und mit diesem Server sehr zu frieden bin!
Das unser Server allgemein nicht zu gut da steht kann ich ehrlich gesagt nicht verstehen aber ich denke auf jedem Server 
gibt es Spieler die sich einfach nicht benehmen können und deshalb sollte man nicht sagen der Server ist scheiße nur weil
man ein paar mal von dem Server dumme Spieler hatte! Außerdem kann man einen Server nicht von ausen bewerten sondern
sollte schon ein paar Stunden darrauf verbracht haben. Achja ich spiel zudem noch auf Alli seite <-- falls von interresse sein sollte.

Aber das man mit dem Server auf dem spiel zufrieden ist und sich wohlfühlt ist doch eh viel Wichtiger, finde ich.

MFG

Prachtus


----------



## Famenio (27. August 2010)

Wenn es um den Realmpool Hinterhalt geht, 
dann kann ich eigentlich gar nicht so genau sagen, 
welche Server darin mich am meißten ankotzen.

Im Endeffekt hat man oft welche dabei, 
die nerven und so...
Aber wenn ich am meißten darüber nachdenke, 
dann sind die meißt von Area 52 oder Garrosh.
Aber warum das so ist...kein Plan.
Aber wie gesagt, es gibt auf jedem Server die Kinder,
die flamen, es besser wissen usw.


----------



## Vadesh (27. August 2010)

MasterCrain schrieb:


> Ich Spiele auf dem Server Un´Goro. Komischerweise ist Un`Goro bei seinen Spielern sehr unbeliebt. Angeblich klappen da Raids nie, Leute wären unhöflich usw (Gibt sogar gerüchte das der Server bald geschlossen wird, ob es daran liegt weis ich aber nicht^^) Auch in Rnd Gruppen hört man manchmel Sprüche wie: Oh gott der is von Nachtwache/Area 52/Ungoro usw. Wie seht ihr das? Habt Ihr schon schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht mit immer den gleichen Servern? Oder hassen alle ihren eigenen server?^^
> 
> Gruß



Area52 kann ich definitiv bestätigen, sowohl ich als auch viele Bekannte und Gildies haben schlechte Erfahrung mit Leuten von Area52 gemacht. Sei es absolut Inkompetenz (Ich habe nichts gegen Neulinge, aber das grenzte jedes Mal an schier endlose Dummheit) oder doofe Sprüche. Die Leute von Dethecus wirken immer sehr arrogant auf mich, kein Hallo, kein Tschüß. "Ich bin ja sowieso der Tollste"-Verhalten und Beleidigungen ohne Ende.


----------



## Rabaz (27. August 2010)

Ich habs heute mittag extra nachgeguckt. Mein main hat 8 Leute auf ignore. Einer ist von meinem realm und 7 von den anderen, die habe ich also aus dem lfg-tool. Und von den sieben sind ganze sechs von EINEM.

OK mag Zufall sein aber das ist schon ne beträchtliche Rate. Btw. landen da bei mir nicht welche die wenig können, sondern eher so der Typ arrogantes Großmaul, Schule nach der 7. Klasse abgebrochen aber wen juckt das mitm GS von 6200.


----------



## Famenio (27. August 2010)

Vadesh schrieb:


> Area52 kann ich definitiv bestätigen, sowohl ich als auch viele Bekannte und Gildies haben schlechte Erfahrung mit Leuten von Area52 gemacht. Sei es absolut Inkompetenz (Ich habe nichts gegen Neulinge, aber das grenzte jedes Mal an schier endlose Dummheit) oder doofe Sprüche. Die Leute von Dethecus wirken immer sehr arrogant auf mich, kein Hallo, kein Tschüß. "Ich bin ja sowieso der Tollste"-Verhalten und Beleidigungen ohne Ende.


Lass mal lieber aufhören von Area 52 zu reden, 
sonst gehen die alle von dem Server auf die restl. in dem Pool
und dann haben wir die alle an der Backe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ohne das wir in das lfg-tool gehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## elnerda (27. August 2010)

Ich habe damals einfach Realm gewechselt, weil es mir auf dem alten Realm nicht mehr gefallen hat.


----------



## Vrocas (27. August 2010)

Also muss sagen die einzigen deppen die mir am meisten im BG aufgefallen sind, sind die von Frostwolf und Anub'arak


----------



## Hencrux (27. August 2010)

hmm gerade mal nachgeschaut...3/4 meiner Igno ist von Garrosh ^^




Mag zu fall sein aber sind insgesamt nur 10 leute...


----------



## Xeith (27. August 2010)

xD ja die Kinder...wer sagt das Onyxia wieder kommt, wer spricht dagegen

beschreiben der einzelnden Servern oder Erfahrungs berichte bzw Geschichten, passt ja herbe zum Thema "Unbeliebte Server" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spitfire89 (27. August 2010)

Also Nazjatar (ka ob nun richtig geschrieben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) sind die Leute ganz Ok,als BC rausgekommen ist habe ich dort mit einer anderen Spielerin zusammen von anfang an bis lvl 55 waren dann auch zusammen in einer gilde von ihren freund,die leute da waren alle total nett,habe dann aber für einige zeit aufgehört und leider nie wieder etwas von den leuten aus der alten gilde gehört als ich neu angefangen habe,das blöde da nur ich finde das der seid einiger zeit ziemlich ausgestorben ist.
Frostwolf ist aber wirklich fürn Arsch um es direkt zu sagen,nicht nur was man da teilweise für selten blöde char. namen zu gesicht bekommet,irgendwie sind die da auch nur am rumkacken egal was ist.War bis vor ein paar WE's auf Malygos,war eig. ganz gut da nur haben da aus irgendein grund immer mehr leute den server verlassen,habe dann mit mein main auf azshara gewechselt,ist an sich ganz ok,nur der channel ist wahnsinn,das geht da anscheind wohl nur darum wer seine raidanfragen usw am meisten postet,einfach nur nervig wenn man im og steht und die ganze zeit diesen irrsinn im channel lesen muss,werde nächsten monat wohl wieder transen. weiß nur noch nicht auf welchen server.


----------



## Spitfire89 (27. August 2010)

Naja aber im allgemeinen denke ich,idioten gibt es auf jeden sever nur auf manchen anscheind mehr als auf anderen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 am schlimmsten finde ich die leute die in den inis gleich nach der 1.gruppe mobs rummotzen weil die gruppe nicht schnell genug gelegt wurde oder wenn andere anfangen ein zu belehren wie man zu spielen hat,hatte ich gestern zb in ner ini mit mein 80er dk,wollte mir tatsächlich ein krieger in seelenschmiede beim endboss erzählen wie ich mein dk zu spielen habe,habe ihn dann gefragt ob er selber ein dk hat,meinte er "nein" aber er wisse aus zeitschriften und inet wie dk's gespielt werden müssen,bei so was platzt mir dann der arsch,ich erzählen andern klassen die ich noch nie gespielt habe auch nicht wie die ihren char. zu benutzen haben -.-


----------



## Hellraiser0811 (27. August 2010)

Voryce schrieb:


> Spiele auf frostwolf und muss sagen " Ich liebe es da zu spielen"
> 
> Naja da stell dir mal die frage warum Flamen die dich ?
> Sie Flamen nicht mich sondern sie flamen allgemein im bgchat (ey lol noobs [pseudo-Taktische anweisung] l2p so dumm omfg)
> ...


----------



## Toxxical (27. August 2010)

Ich hab bisher sehr viele schlechte Erfahrungen mit Spielern von dem Server Wrathbringer gemacht.


----------



## Erzsebeth (27. August 2010)

Grrhh schrieb:


> Ich spiele aktiv auf Dethecus Horde, dort geht es eigentlich eher gesittet zu
> - obwohl viele Leute aus dem Realmpool anderes behaupten
> 
> 
> ...





Das ist ja schön zu hören, das die Leute von Dethecus nicht alle solche "gottgleichen Pro-Gamer" sind ;o) 
Aber ich hab bisher ausschließlich Leute von diesem Realm auf Ignore und auch die übelsten Erfahrungen in Rnd Inis mit denen gemacht. Und da ich jedesmal nach ner Rnd meine Igno-Liste erweitere, können es auch nicht immer die selben Hupen & Flachzangen sein, die einen echt den letzten Nerv rauben. Und das ist jetzt nicht aufs spielerische Können bezogen, sondern auf die Umgangsformen bezogen.


----------



## Carn1feX616 (27. August 2010)

@ TE
Ich bin auch auf Un'Goro und kann dir da nur zustimmen. Der Server hat echt schon besser Zeiten hinter sich und so langsam aber sicher zerfällt da eh alles. Etliche Leute transen Weg und die Topgilden sind auch net mehr das was sie mal waren(Critkrater!). Auch sonst gibts in dem Realmpool einige schwarze Schafe, wobei die Leute von den RP Servern echt noch die besten sind.
Wenn ich net so viele Freunde auf Un'Goro hätte und mein Account net bald auslaufen würde, dann würd ichs am ehesten mal mit nem RP Server probieren weil da der Kiddy und Flamer Anteil deutlich geringer sein soll.
Aber auch auf Un'Goro lässts sich noch aushalten solange man die richtigen Leute kennt und net versucht mit Rnd Gruppen was zu erreichen. Das geht fast nie gut, allein schon wieder peinlich wie dumm sich alle anstellen wenn Ulduar Weekly ist


----------



## WilliWinzig (27. August 2010)

Bei der Combo "Un'Goro" und "dk"-Tank gibt es bei mir einen instant grp leave.
Nur Trottel und möchtegern Pro's.

Hoffentlich schaltet Blizzard den Server nicht ab. So weiss man jedenfalls schon vorher was auf einen zukommt.


----------



## Sess (27. August 2010)

Also ich spiele Hordi auf Dethecus und muss sagen, dass es da wirklich ruhig und gelassen zugeht. Es gibt natürlich Idioten, aber die sind halt Ausnahme.

Dethecus liegt glaube ich im selben Pool wie Un'goro und andere Spieler aus den Random-Gruppen behaupten des öfteren, dass die Leute von Dethecus sich nicht zu benehmen wissen und mir wurde auch schon mit nem Kick gedroht, nur weil ich von dem Server bin...

Traurig, aber wahr. Zum Glück ging es dann nicht so weit und die haben mich bis zuletzt mitspielen lassen, aber anscheinend scheinen die Leute von den anderen Servern im Pool hauptsächlich auf Idioten von Dethecus zu stoßen =/

Fazit: Dethecus = Bei den eigenen Spielern (denke ich) beliebt, dafür aber von den anderen Servern im Pool nicht so gemocht.
Un'Goro = Anscheinend bei den anderen Servern im Pool nicht so beliebt.

Also hat wohl jeder Server seine... ich sage mal "Hassfraktion", um es hart auszudrücken =)


----------



## Malis23 (27. August 2010)

Ich komme von Garrosh, Garrosh wird verachtet, zu recht.


----------



## Headhunter94 (27. August 2010)

Ich hasse meinen Realmpool 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber nur wenns ums PvP geht, weil sich die Horde immer bravorös von den Allis umbügeln lässt und das nervt, das hat verlieren nunmal so an sich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber nur Alli zocken um zu gewinnen? Ne da verlier ich lieber 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bin btw auf Mug'thol, Rache ist da glaub ich der Realmpool...


----------



## Headhunter94 (27. August 2010)

pwnytaure schrieb:


> Bla bla n00b von taerar bla und dann zieh ich sie ab... also net ernst nehemen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



LOL! Es gibt Leute von Taerar im Buffed Forum *hektisch wink* bin auch da mit meinem Dk ;o

Edit: Ach Mist! wie löscht man denn Beiträge will den Doppelpost weghaben


----------



## duschking (27. August 2010)

also ich war lang auf un'goro. habe wegen gildenauflösung damals nen neuen realm gesucht. rückblickend muss ich sagen, dass un'goro deswegen so "schlecht" ist, da es einfach keine guten gilden hier gibt. abgesehen von adf und critk. kann man eigentlich alles vergessen. gilden dieser qualität gibts auf anderen servern zu hauf bzw. weitaus skilligere.

wie soll man hier skill bekommen wenn nichts da ist, wo man halbwegs spielen kann.

gleichwertig equipte dk´s (277 + SG) machen hier um ca. 4000dps mehr wie aud un'goro...


----------



## Lord Aresius (27. August 2010)

Ganz klar Ulduar, was dort alles frei rumläuft und WoW spielen darf, kann man echt nicht mehr ertragen.

Mindestens 95 % haben null Klassenverständnis. Man trifft leider immer wieder in Rnd Inis auf den Server. Und wenn ich dann HDR zugelost bekomme, eine Ini dich ich ziemlich finde (wie jede eigentlich) aber dann 4 Leute von Ulduar um mich habe, wird instant wieder geleavt, da nehm ich die Wartezeit gerne in Kauf und geh so lange twinken.


----------



## Arthas1993 (27. August 2010)

> Unbeliebte Server? = Die Aldor (jedenfalls auf Allianz-Seite)
> 
> Mir is bewusst das es dort auch die einen oder andern guten Spieler gibt nur hab ich in rnd Gruppen nur selten das glück gehapt auf eine von ihnen zu stoßen. Aber meist hab ich das Pech die leute zu treffen die entweder GS von 5K+ haben und etwa 1,5K DPS zu machen (am Boss) oder ich treff auf die unter 3K Gs fraktion die die instanzen dann auch nicht mal kennen und dann auch noch nicht mal das machen was man Ihnen sagt (spiele main Heal und Twink Tank). Das is meistens echt traurig auf was man da für leute trifft. Aber soweit das ich die Grp verlassen habe war es zum glück sehr selten.



naja unbeliebt... ja aber nur in der hinsicht das es oft geflame von rplern gibts was ich glaube auf jeden rp sevrer der fall ist aber wie du hier ließt gibts noch weit schlimmere server


----------



## Liekedeeler (27. August 2010)

Also ich habe von Thrall zum RvD gewechselt, allerdings schon vor 2Jahren.....und damals nur weil da nix los war. Aber ich kann sagen bis auf ein paar Ausnahmen ist der RvD echt super......




Greetz der Lieke


----------



## Bipun (27. August 2010)

bei mir waren alle leute von rexxar die ich bis jetzt in ner rnd grp hatte tiefflieger, flamer und ninjas. und wie die mit den leuten in der grp sprechen damit fang ich garnicht erst an^^


----------



## Zodttd (27. August 2010)

Bei uns auf Anetheron hassen sich alle gegenseitig, dann hassen wir nochmal die gegnerische Fraktion wegen Factionchanges und dann hassen wir noch den Server weil man bei 75% der Leute das Gefühl hat selbst der Levelbot konnte den Char besser spielen.


----------



## Zodttd (27. August 2010)

Hencrux schrieb:


> hmm gerade mal nachgeschaut...3/4 meiner Igno ist von Garrosh ^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wie genau ignoriert man nochmal halb?


----------



## phaatom (27. August 2010)

also ich finde meine server rehct angenehm senjin random gruppen gehen gut man kommt relativ weit und wenn man nen fehler oder so passiert wird auch net gemerckert


----------



## soullink (27. August 2010)

Dethecus / Fraktion: Allianz

Jeder flamed jeden obwohls kaum Allianzler gibt.
Daran liegts auch denk ich, Horde hat 95% der zeit 1k Winter, und falls man dort mal ins bg geht sieht die Gewinnquote genauso wie in Tausendwinter aus.


----------



## xxhajoxx (27. August 2010)

Aus meiner Sicht (spiele auf ungoro-horde) sind die schlimmsten von Garrosh dicht gefolgt von Dethecus. Über Garrosh brauch man glaube ich keine Worte übelste Flamer usw. Dethecus is da etwas anders, meiner Erfahrung nach sind da viele die meinen die wären die Oberpros, keine Ahnung warum aber der Großteil der Spieler meint alles besser Wissen zu müssen, egal ob DD Heal oder Tank Dethecus hat immer Recht so scheint mir das.


----------



## Bumbumlee (27. August 2010)

also ich spiele auch auf un goro und ja es ist definitiv nen kack server. ich hab da 2 potente allys bei denen es daran scheitert das einfach zu viele ally bobs rumrennen. aber lustiger ist ja wie die gesamte Horde meint wer sie sind nur weil sie 10x so viele sind. an und für sich sofern man in einer der 2 gilden is die in icc raidet isses da im chat recht lustig weil dann spieler a kommt und sagt das iss nen scheiss server und dann spieler b wie . z.b ich der dann sagt : schau dir mal dein gear, sockel und verz an, du bist halt nen Bob ^^ 
horde seite war ich auch mal für ca 3 wochen, issn haufen von blagen die mehr labern als handeln. fühlen sich 1 k recht stark weil sie nur die tab taste benutzen um nen ally mit 20 abhärtung im dauer stun zu halten ( großes kino ).

in diesem sinne frohes schaffen ^^

btw greetz from Huntibabe, zur zeit Deffneid..


----------



## Kashia02 (27. August 2010)

**ED** schrieb:


> Blackhand ist auf Alleria sehr unbeliebt, man kommt in rdm dayli rein und sieh 4/5 Blackhandler und man denkt nur: Boar ne nicht wirklich oder?


Das is mir neu, im Gegenteil, wenn ich n Tank von Blackhand in ner rnd hab geht's mir sogar sehr gut und die meisten der DDs von dort kennen den Begriff "Aggro-Control"


Wenn meine persönlich Meinung zählt, so bin ich immer besonders vorsichtig und aktiviere meine Geduldszentren wenn ich 'nen Tank oder n' Hunter von Baelgun in meiner Gruppe sehe. Die Tanks von Baelgun sind zum großen Teil jene, die trotz T9-T10 kaum Aggro aufgebaut kriegen, sodass man trotz antanken lassen schnell auf seine Aggro-Reduzierungen schauen muss (Und für nen DK-dd mit Subversion ist es SCHWER Aggro zu ziehen).
Die Hunter von dort hingegen scheinen Totstellen und Irreführung rausgepatcht bekommen zu haben ô0


Naja, dafür bekommen wir gesagt, dass Allerias Heiler doof sind, also sind die Beziehungen Alleria<->Baelgun quitt ^.^


----------



## Toxxical (27. August 2010)

Ich möchte mal aus Interesse wissen ob hier einige schon Erfahrungen mit Spielern von Dun Morogh gemacht haben?


----------



## Battlecattle (28. August 2010)

Frostwolf
Eredar
Aegwynn
Kel'Thuzad

Das ist die Achse des Bösen!

Gut, meinen Server Gul'Dan mag auch keiner, aber das ist mir wayne..





Tezja schrieb:


> Hmm scheint mirn Problem mitm Realmpool zu sein xD. Die meisten Server die hier genannt werden, sind auf Blutdurst. Kel'Thuzad ist der beste
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ja leider denken das viele Vollpfosten von diesem Server über sich selbst....


----------



## Ymenia (29. August 2010)

Also ich denke, man kann das nicht pauschalisieren.

Jeder Realm hat seine Idioten und Deppen, ich war auch schon mit Leuten meines eigenen unterwegs (Forscherliga - im Realmpool des TE) und musste mich fremdschämen.

Die in Masse "Schlimmsten" die ich bisher getroffen habe, kamen nicht von Un'Goro - die waren dagegen noch harmlos - sondern von Area 52 oder Garrosh. Allerdings gab es auch schon Leute von der Todeswache, dem Mithrilorden oder Teldrassil (auch RP Realms), bei denen ich den Kopf auf die Tasta geschlagen hab. Wo ich bisher überrascht war, ist Dethecus, bei denen man - wie auch anderen PvP-Realms - die Vorurteile hatte, dass sie überhaupt nicht wüssten, wie sie im PvE zu spielen ist. Nö, die sind immer sehr höflich gewesen, da war von PvP-Realm nix mehr zu spüren (wenn man mal ab und an von en Namen absieht).

Generell bleibt bei mir jeder auf meiner visuellen Ignoreliste, bis er wenigstens guten Tag sagt. Ich muss die Leute ja nich gleich heiraten, seh die vielleicht nie wieder, aber ein freundliches Wort zur Begrüßung hat jeder verdient - das regt mich eigentlich bei jedem Char (egal von welchem Realm) am meisten auf, der die Klappe allerhöchstens dann aufkriegt, wenn er rumnörgelt.

So abgewichen: Garrosh und Area 52 sind meinen Erfahrungen nach die größten Kotzbrocken im Realmpool Hinterhalt.


----------



## nataliche (29. August 2010)

Hallo zusammen!

Also ich bin auf Area 52. Auf dem Server habe ich angefangen (er ist ja nicht so alt) als er relativ neu war. Zu diesem Zeitpunkt waren halt viele WoW Neulinge dort und man musste sich für eine doofe Frage noch nicht anflamen lassen.
/2 ist mittlerweile of twirklich nervig, aber man kennt die Server-Pappenheimer ja und lernt das einfach zu überlesen. Wenn die sich einmal den Namen komplett ruiniert haben, dann sind die eh weg und nerven euch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Das ganze Gerede über Raidfortschritt, schlechte Spieler, schlechte Randoms, zu hohe Ah-Preise juckt mich gar nicht. Ich kenn das ja eh nicht anders, was kümmerts mich dann. Das Geflame im Channel wie scheisse der Server ist, stört mich da schon viel mehr. Irgendwelche Idioten, die sich auf nem anderen Server nicht mehr blicken lassen können und dann zu uns "noobs" kommen, weil sie glauben, da können die uns die WOW Welt erklären und endlich mal was reissen, sind die schlimmsten Kameraden!

Ich muss sagen, dass man dort wirklich viele Neulinge hat, was mich persönlich gar nicht stört. Mich stört eher, wie teilweise mit denen umgegangen wird. Auch dann in rnd-Inis, wenn man merkt, dass der Heiler noch mit blauen Items rum läuft, der Tank aber schon beim ersten Boss ist, während andere noch buffen. Mir sind Leute die sagen "Hey - ich bin frischer Tank und muss noch üben" lieber, als Typen die meinen sie könnten den Ton angeben, weil sie ja schon zu Classic Zeiten angefangen haben...
Ich bin auch der Meinung, wer mal eben in der Mittagspause ne Weekly machen muss, aber nur 15 Min. Zeit haben, sollten halt nicht Random gehen, weil vielleicht andere nicht so versiert sind.

Ich persönlich habe mir dort eine große FL aufgebaut und würde den Server nicht wechseln wollen. Warum auch? Auch auf den anderen Servern hab ich es dann mit einigen Idioten zu tun. 

Ich kenn den durchschnittlichen Altersdurchschnitt von WOW nicht, aber in meiner FL ist der schon recht hoch, sodass das Zusammenspielen schon recht ruhig und fast ohne Kiddies auskommt. Bei unserer Gilde ist es eher so, dass die Jüngeren bei uns gemeinsam mit den Eltern zocken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wie man in den Wald ruft... Wir legen als Gilde wert auf guten Umgang miteinander und auch, dass unsere Mitglieder sich gut nach außen benehmen. Wer dagegen verstößt soll halt den Namen einer anderen gilde versauen. Das klappt auch gut, daher haben wir wenig Stress mit den anderen Idioten. Wenn du dir so eine Gemeinschaft aufgebaut hast, dann ist es eh Wurscht auf welchem Server du zockst!!


----------



## Exicoo (30. August 2010)

Es gibt keinen "Unbeliebtesten Server"... auf jedem gibt es Vollidioten.


----------



## Izara (30. August 2010)

Ich glaube Flamer gibt es überall und es werden täglich mehr. Einfach, weil keiner mehr Anstrengung gewohnt ist und weil alles angeblich so einfach geworden ist. Bei uns wird nicht nur in ICC blöd rumgeflamed und gleich den Raid nach einem Wipe verlassen, sondern auch in Pdk, AK, in Random Inis. Ach, überall. Einfach ignorieren und darauf hinweisen, dass nicht jeder so imba wie der Flamer geboren wurde und gut ist. 

Anubarak ist lustigerweise sehr beliebt - zumindest was Hordeseite angeht. Jeder will hin, täglich neue Leute in OG (rübergetranst, merkt man daran, dass auf einmal einer neben dir auftaucht und tausend Erfolge kassiert *lach* ), aber sobald sie dann ne Woche da waren, heulen alle rum, wie scheiße alle sind. Server scheiße, Spieler scheiße, Raids scheiße, Spam im Handelschannel scheiße, alles scheiße   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und weil alles so scheiße ist, fangen sogar die netten Spieler unter denen an, sch*** zu werden oder sich so zu benehmen wie der Rest der postpubertären Idioten XD Auch wenn mich teils aufregt, dass ständig Leute Raids verlassen, wenn mal ein Item nicht gedroppt ist, geninjat wird etc, so bin ich manchmal auch gern dort. Wie z.B. nachts ^^ Denn dann ist der Handelschannel voll von bescheuerten Leuten, sodass man wirklich herzhaft über deren Aussagen und Spams lachen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber wie gesagt, Flamer und Dummbatzen gibts überall und ich glaube, dass jeder von seinem oder anderen Servern auf die ein oder andere Weise negativ denkt. Sonst würden nicht ständig Leute Unsummen fürs Chars transen ausgeben   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## USV (30. August 2010)

Philine schrieb:


> Ich mag auf meinem Server die Chaoten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Du scheinst selber einer dieser Chaoten zu sein.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Denn auf Frostwolf und Aegwynn sind viel Pro-Gamer da es sich um einen sehr alten Server (zumindest Frostwolf) handelt. 

Und wenn da natürlich ein alter Hase auf so einen 1x im Monat Gamer trifft und der nur Scheisse baut, ist es klar das es da Ärger gibt.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nimbe (30. August 2010)

Naja die server gehn meist eh den Bach runter. Aber es sind nicht die Server es sind nun mal die Spieler.

Ich selber zocke jetz hauptsächlich auf Wrathbringer (Mein twink level ich grad durch bgs udn muss selber sagen, dass ich im bgs einfach nur flame weils mich nakotzt, dass alle scheiße spielen und wenn ich meine scheiße, dann richtig scheiße)

Grundsätlich hab ich in rnd heros imer recht gute erfahrungen gemacht außer mit dem Server Nera´thor

(0% von denen die mir von Nera´thor zugeteilt werden sind ungefähr so drauf: pullen sterben tank flamen 4k dps machen udn andere flamen wenn sie nur 2,4 machen den heiler flamen wenn sie beim pullen verrecken.
Neulich haben 3 von einer Gilde aus nerathor spaß dran gefunden meinem twink absichtlich den roten prot o zu versauen -.-)

WIe gesagt, es sind nicht die Server, es sind die Spieler. Und da kann Blizz leider nichts dagegen machen, außer vlt nen IQ test verknüpft mit einem Verhaltenstest und dann wies ergebnis ausfällt auf einem Server zuweißen. Aber einen guten test und keinen offensichtlichen^^

Denke dieses system wärs beste, aber es wird swieso nicht geschehen. Weile s blizz egal ist, solange genug leute 20 Euro fürs transen blechen -.- 
( hab selber shcon locker 140 gezahlt fürs transen)


----------



## MasterCrain (30. August 2010)

Gerade diese "alten hasen " sind nur am Meckern^^ Wenne mit denen ma in ne rnd hc komsmt und du bist nicht full icc 25 hard mode eq gehts denen wieder viel zu langsam xD


----------



## str8fromthaNebula (30. August 2010)

Im Blutdurst sind es defintiv FROTWOLF und EREDAR als es vor jahren mal hieß das sind die pvp server , hat sich dort so ein derber haufen der klischee haften kiddys angesammelt die mit dem pvp so aber gar nix am hut haben das es schon lächerlich is....egal ob rdm ini oder nen bg ....sobald frostwolf oder eredar dort steht schlägt jeder die hände überm kopf zusammen ....sie flamen, spielen schlecht(unterdurchschnittlich skill,aber überdurchschnittliche versuche das mit flamen wett zu machen muss wohl auf dem server standart sein) gehen afk in inis wenns grade anfängt und haben meistens namen die so schräg sind das sie nichmal in "schräge wow namen" threads auftauchen...


----------



## Peloquin (30. August 2010)

Ich habe mal ein Jahr auf Thrall Horde gespielt. Für mich ist dieser Server der Mos Eisley Raumhafen von WoW. 

Gruß

Peloquin


----------



## Derulu (30. August 2010)

Nimbe schrieb:


> Naja die server gehn meist eh den Bach runter. Aber es sind nicht die Server es sind nun mal die Spieler.
> 
> Ich selber zocke jetz hauptsächlich auf Wrathbringer (Mein twink level ich grad durch bgs udn muss selber sagen, dass ich im bgs einfach nur flame weils mich nakotzt, dass alle scheiße spielen und wenn ich meine scheiße, dann richtig scheiße)
> 
> ...



Sind ja dann eigentlich ziemlich wenige die dich aufregen von Nerathor, keine Ahnung warum du es dann überhaupt erwähnst....0% ist nicht grade ein großer Prozentsatz der möglichen Spieler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## str8fromthaNebula (30. August 2010)

USV schrieb:


> Du scheinst selber einer dieser Chaoten zu sein.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...






viele pros auf frostwolf? die 100 leute die da noch von classic sind brauchst echt nich zählen der rest sind kinder die auf buffed mal gelesen haben das dort pros sind und frostwolf total pvp is ....aber nur weil man auf den server transt oder dort neu anfängt is man nich automatisch nen pro oder super pvpler....aber das denken sie anscheinend


----------



## Rodulf (30. August 2010)

Die Arguswacht = 2t schlechtester EU-Server im Progress-Ranking

Auf unserem Server ist es leider spürbar, die Arguswacht ist wohl einer der älteren Server und war zu Classic Zeiten gut bevölkert mit einer netten Com.

Im Moment gibt es auf Ally Seite eigentlich nur 3 Gilden, die auf sehr hohem Niveau raiden, im Allgemeinen dauert der progress aber auch bei diesen Gilden länger als auf Anderen (noch kein 25er LK HM kill)

Woran habe ich und meine Raidmitglieder das gemerkt und warum haben wir uns nun auch entschlossen den Server zu verlassen ...

Ich habe eine kleine Stammgruppe. die gildenübergreifend in Eiskrone progress betreibt, wir machen das vormittags und sind im 10er HM progress bei 9/12 ... sobald mal einer in der Gruppe fehlt und ersetzt werden muss fällt auf, dass die Leute immer schlechter abschneiden als ein *Stammspieler* beim Schaden, Movement, Heal + auch bei den Tanks gibt es immer Probleme ... das heißt, wir haben immer ein Problem, wenn gute Spieler (und die kennt man ja mit der Zeit) mal nicht da sind.

Der Punkt wo es gravierend wird ist der 25er ICC Raid den wir dienstags vormittag auf unserem Server etabliert haben, da gibt es einen Stamm von ca. 15 Leuten (hier bringen gute Spieler gerne ihre Twink IDs mit unter) bei einem guten Run schaffen wir 9/12 Bossen

Oftmals ist es aber der Fall, das wie massive Probleme haben, die restlichen Plätze aufzufüllen, genau wie im 10er HM schauen wir uns die Leute vorher an, Archievments und Equip und müssen dann jedesmal feststellen, das die Leute für Ihr Equip unterirdisch spielen, ne Katze mit 5,8k GS die nur 5k DPS fährt geht halt nicht ... am Ende haben wir trotzdem immer gefüllt um überhaupt loszukommen ...

PDK ist rnd auf unserem Server jedesmal ein Krampf, ich hab meine Clearruns immer nur mit bekannten gemacht, alle Anderen Raids waren schnell vorbei bis auf einmal, da hab ich dann irgendwann den RL gemacht obwohl ich nur gechilled da durch wollte ...

Rubinsanktum geht bei uns auf dem Server gar nicht, es werden auch keine Gruppen gesucht, die Leute wollen das einfach nicht, da ist zu viel Movement gefordert ...

Im Moment ist es nun leider so weit gekommen, dass wir genau wie all die guten Spieler die es mal gab den Server wechseln, also meine gewachsene RND-Stamm transt auf einen Server der nach Recherche im 10er progress sehr weit vorn liegt, im Hinblick auf das nächste Addon versuchen wir nun uns auf dem neuen Server zu profilieren, Kontakte zu knüpfen und dann neu durchzustarten ..

es gibt sicherlich auf jedem Server viele Spieler die nicht 100% alles geben, das ist auch ok, ich mag das Gruppenspiel auch eher chillig aber wenn man 4 Monate lang immerwieder Leute mitnimmt und denen loot zusteckt und am Ende keine signifikanten Verbesserungen feststellt, dann kommt man nicht weiter ...

Auf vielen Servern sin LK kills an der Tagesordnung, 10er HMs 12/12, 25er 12/12 und auch 25er HM Raids, bei uns ist es leider mit eine bunten Truppe nicht möglich, nur wenn man Twinks von den guten Gilden bekommt und die bekannten (online) Freunde dabei sind läuft es entspannt und man kann ernsthaften progress betreiben ...

Am Ende gebe ich natürlich zu, das man sich mit der Zeit auf einander einstellt aber bei Encountern wie Fauldarm + Modermine wollen wir nicht mehr jedem erklären wann er wohin zu laufen hat, es kommt zu oft vor, das in den kurzen Movementphasen die Leute zeigen, das sie nicht damit klar kommen ...

Persönlich bin ich mit dem Transen unzufrieden aber ich möchte mit meinen Bekannten weiterhin erfolgreich raiden und vor Allem Spass haben und deshalb ist die Entscheidung gefallen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Philine (30. August 2010)

USV schrieb:


> Du scheinst selber einer dieser Chaoten zu sein.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



wie kommst du darauf zu behaupten das ich ein 1x im Monat Spieler wäre und das ich Scheisse baue ?

Ich habe meine Meinung geäußert, aber sowas darf man anscheinend ja garnicht mehr machen.

Ach ja und Pro Gamer gibt es nicht nur auf Frostwolf und Aegwynn nur mal so als hinweis


----------



## Mollari (30. August 2010)

Interessant ist aber auch, wie sich das Spielgeschehen auf manchen Servern entwickelt. Seit es die Realmpools für Instanzen gibt habe ich da interessante Erfahrungen gemacht. Die schönste Weisheit kam vom Server Tirion, da ist mir nach mehrmaligem Kontakt aufgefallen das Leute auf alles Bedarf würfelten wo es möglich war.

Als ich dann mal höflich gefragt habe warum, bekam ich die Antwort dass die Gegenstände ja auch Geld bringen und sie auf das Geld Bedarf hätten.
Da das mehrmals mit verschiedenen Charakteren passierte scheint sich das auf Tirion wohl so eingebürgert zu haben...ich finde es bedenklich.


----------



## Satyra (30. August 2010)

MasterCrain schrieb:


> Ich Spiele auf dem Server Un´Goro. Komischerweise ist Un`Goro bei seinen Spielern sehr unbeliebt. Angeblich klappen da Raids nie, Leute wären unhöflich usw (Gibt sogar gerüchte das der Server bald geschlossen wird, ob es daran liegt weis ich aber nicht^^) Auch in Rnd Gruppen hört man manchmel Sprüche wie: Oh gott der is von Nachtwache/Area 52/Ungoro usw. Wie seht ihr das? Habt Ihr schon schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht mit immer den gleichen Servern? Oder hassen alle ihren eigenen server?^^
> 
> Gruß



Also ich spiele seid Jahren auf Dethecus Horde. Dethecus liegt in einem Realmpool mit Un Goro. Und ich bin begeisterte Nutzerin des Inisuchtools. Daher lande ich seeeeehr oft mit Leuten von Un Goro und auch von Garrosh in einer Instanzgruppe. Dabei sind mir selten Leute von Garrosh negativ aufgefallen. Meisten sind sie ok, kennen ihren Klasse, machen ganz gut DMG und bauen keinen Mist. Das kann ich von Un Goro Leuten leider nicht sagen. Ich hatte fast zu 100 Prozent Negative Erfahrungen mit Leute von dem Realm. Die meisten waren unfreundlich, hatten keinen Plan von ihrer Klasse, machten mit LvL 80 in einer Hero sagenhafte 500 - 1000 DPS, fingen als Hunter beim Bossfight an ihren neuen Bogen von Waffenskill 1 an aufwärtszu leveln, konnten nicht tanken, heilen etc. Es gab echt zu viele negative Erlebnisse mit Un Goro Spielern um die alle aufzulisten. Ich glaube bisher hatte ich genau zweimal ein possitives Erlebniss mit zwei Spielern von dem Realm. Das eine war ein Schami der ein Erdele stellte als der Tank ( auch von Un Goro ) komplett überfordert war damit von mehr als einem Mob die Aggro zu behalten und die anderen 4 Mobs meinen armen Baum zerlegen wollten, das andere war der einzige Spieler von Un Goro den ich je mit dem Titel Königsmörder gesehen habe^^ und der beim Boss auf 6k DPS kam. Hauptsächlich fallen mir die Leute von Un Goro aber leider immer wieder durch komplette Planlosigkeit auf. Die haben teilweise Skillungen, Verzauberungen, Sockel und so weiter die man nur noch als Merkwürdig bis komplett Falsch bezeichnen kann. Und wenn man sie denn mal freundlich fragt warum genau sie eigentlich das oder jenes skillen / sockeln / verzaubern bekommt man zu 90 Prozent eine Flameantwort die inhaltlich nichts zu meiner Frage enthält.^^ Und ja es stimmt das Un Goro echt bei uns nen miesen Ruf hat. Jeder den ich von Dethecus kenne hat so seine Erlebnisse mit Un Goro Leuten und forderte schon an und zu eine Verbannung aus dem Realmpool.^^


Und noch eine Anmerkung zum Thema Server mögen. Ich spiele seid Jahren auf Dethecus und liebe diesen Server. Es ist nicht alles perfekt aber auf Hordenseite ist der Server Hyperaktiv. Es gibt ständig alle möglichen Randomraids, selbst für BC Raids findet man sehr oft Gruppen die noch BT, SW oder Hyal abfarmen. Städte Raids gegen fast täglich und 1k gehört fast immer den Hordlern. Also als Hordler ist der Server ein Traum weil du echt Raiden ohne Ende kannst und meistens skillige Raidgruppen erwischt wo auch HMs mit Randomgruppen kein Problem sind. Nur die Allianzseite scheint leider seeehr ausgestorben zu sein. Schade eigentlich weil früher gerade im Open PVP einiges ging bei uns.


----------



## Peloquin (30. August 2010)

Satyra schrieb:


> Also ich spiele seid Jahren auf Dethecus Horde. Dethecus liegt in einem Realmpool mit Un Goro. Und ich bin begeisterte Nutzerin des Inisuchtools. Daher lande ich seeeeehr oft mit Leuten von Un Goro und auch von Garrosh in einer Instanzgruppe. Dabei sind mir selten Leute von Garrosh negativ aufgefallen. Meisten sind sie ok, kennen ihren Klasse, machen ganz gut DMG und bauen keinen Mist. Das kann ich von Un Goro Leuten leider nicht sagen. Ich hatte fast zu 100 Prozent Negative Erfahrungen mit Leute von dem Realm. Die meisten waren unfreundlich, hatten keinen Plan von ihrer Klasse, machten mit LvL 80 in einer Hero sagenhafte 500 - 1000 DPS, fingen als Hunter beim Bossfight an ihren neuen Bogen von Waffenskill 1 an aufwärtszu leveln, konnten nicht tanken, heilen etc. Es gab echt zu viele negative Erlebnisse mit Un Goro Spielern um die alle aufzulisten. Ich glaube bisher hatte ich genau zweimal ein possitives Erlebniss mit zwei Spielern von dem Realm. Das eine war ein Schami der ein Erdele stellte als der Tank ( auch von Un Goro ) komplett überfordert war damit von mehr als einem Mob die Aggro zu behalten und die anderen 4 Mobs meinen armen Baum zerlegen wollten, das andere war der einzige Spieler von Un Goro den ich je mit dem Titel Königsmörder gesehen habe^^ und der beim Boss auf 6k DPS kam. Hauptsächlich fallen mir die Leute von Un Goro aber leider immer wieder durch komplette Planlosigkeit auf. Die haben teilweise Skillungen, Verzauberungen, Sockel und so weiter die man nur noch als Merkwürdig bis komplett Falsch bezeichnen kann. Und wenn man sie denn mal freundlich fragt warum genau sie eigentlich das oder jenes skillen / sockeln / verzaubern bekommt man zu 90 Prozent eine Flameantwort die inhaltlich nichts zu meiner Frage enthält.^^ Und ja es stimmt das Un Goro echt bei uns nen miesen Ruf hat. Jeder den ich von Dethecus kenne hat so seine Erlebnisse mit Un Goro Leuten und forderte schon an und zu eine Verbannung aus dem Realmpool.^^
> 
> 
> Und noch eine Anmerkung zum Thema Server mögen. Ich spiele seid Jahren auf Dethecus und liebe diesen Server. Es ist nicht alles perfekt aber auf Hordenseite ist der Server Hyperaktiv. Es gibt ständig alle möglichen Randomraids, selbst für BC Raids findet man sehr oft Gruppen die noch BT, SW oder Hyal abfarmen. Städte Raids gegen fast täglich und 1k gehört fast immer den Hordlern. Also als Hordler ist der Server ein Traum weil du echt Raiden ohne Ende kannst und meistens skillige Raidgruppen erwischt wo auch HMs mit Randomgruppen kein Problem sind. Nur die Allianzseite scheint leider seeehr ausgestorben zu sein. Schade eigentlich weil früher gerade im Open PVP einiges ging bei uns.




@ Satyra

Wenn Du auf Dethecus Horde spielst bist im Schlaraffenland! Die Community ist nice, die Gilden sind erfolgreich, die allianz ist nicht mehr spürbar existent ;-)

Ist nen schöner Server, hab dort 2005 Allianz gespielt.


----------



## Cazor (30. August 2010)

Der Thread kommt mir bekannt vor..

Ich spiel auf Forscherliga und daher sind mir die eingangs genannten Server Area52, Un`Goro und Garrosh ein Begriff.
Man achtet normalerweise nicht viel auf die Gruppe sondern macht sein Ding - aber wenn mal was komisch läuft.. nunja, kommts häufig von einem dieser Server.


----------



## Landray (30. August 2010)

Exicoo schrieb:


> Es gibt keinen "Unbeliebtesten Server"... auf jedem gibt es Vollidioten.



Puh, einerseits geb ich dir recht, andererseits....... eine Stunde in OG auf dem Konsortium -> Char wieder gelöscht :-D
Die haben sich im /2 die ganze Zeit über ihre Toilettengänge ausgetauscht..... "Ey Alder heut morgen... usw"


----------



## Lesemann (30. August 2010)

ICh spiel auf malfurion recht nette leute nur wird leider in letzter zeit viel im /2 channel gespammt (goldseller). 1k winter is rarität für hordler leider 
Schlechte erfahrungen hab ich nur mit leuten von mal`ganis gemacht ka ob da alle so sind is mir auch recht egal.


----------



## mmmagekill (30. August 2010)

Lesemann schrieb:


> ICh spiel auf malfurion recht nette leute nur wird leider in letzter zeit viel im /2 channel gespammt (goldseller). 1k winter is rarität für hordler leider
> Schlechte erfahrungen hab ich nur mit leuten von mal`ganis gemacht ka ob da alle so sind is mir auch recht egal.



Ne es sind ned alle so.. Ich spiel auf Malle und werd im pvp von Zeit zu Zeit zugeflamed weil mein Server ***** ist und ich der reinste Noob bin.
So geht es sicher mehr von uns aber es gibt ned mehr Idioten als auf einen anderen Server das schwör ich (evtl sinds mehr zu der Gesamtspielzahl auf Malle).



Wer Rechtschreibfehler findet darf sie behalten und nachmachen.


----------



## Satyra (30. August 2010)

Lesemann schrieb:


> ICh spiel auf malfurion recht nette leute nur wird leider in letzter zeit viel im /2 channel gespammt (goldseller). 1k winter is rarität für hordler leider
> Schlechte erfahrungen hab ich nur mit leuten von mal`ganis gemacht ka ob da alle so sind is mir auch recht egal.



Ich hab mal ein halbes Jahr Allianz gespielt auf Mal Ganis. Die Leute dort sind sehr nett. Es war eine der nettesten Communitys die ich je erleben durfte. Letztendlich bin ich aber geflohen weil ich die Skilllosigkeit im Raid nimmer ausgehalten habe. Wir haben schon ewig gebraucht um PDK mal zu clearen, ICC ging nichts vorran und meine Gilde hat nicht mal Ulduar clear bekommen. Kein DMG, kein Movement, ständig die gleichen Fehler! 

Mal ein paar der Highlights. Heiler die statt zu hüpfen bei Hodir lieber stolz berichten das sie es gerade schaffen 8 Stacks von dem Debuff dort auf sich gegenzuheilen ( wärend der Rest des Raides langsam stirbt ), Schamanen die beim Ulduartrash anken und Kampfrausch zünden, Magier die ihr Augenmerk auf MP5 legen statt auf Tempo, Raidleiter die der Meinung sind ihre Epics müssen nicht gesockelt werden wenn sie Pleite sind ( und das galt für jedes Item. Alle Sockelslots waren leer^^ ). Ach ja und der schlimmste Abend war der als Ony neu auf Level 80 rauskam. Ich hatte den Boss Nachmittags mit einer Randomgruppe auf Dethecus First Try gelegt mit Erfolg More Dots. Auf Mal Ghanis sind wir ungelogen 3 1-2 Stunden dran gewiped und das mit einer Gilde in der jeder schon so lange zockte das er Ony noch aus Level 60 Zeiten kannte und damals aktive geraidet hat....


----------



## Takius (30. August 2010)

Alle, die hier über Frostwolf jammern - IHR HABT RECHT.

'Nen größeren Absturz als Frostwolf gibts mE nach nicht.


----------



## Takius (30. August 2010)

str8fromthaNebula schrieb:


> viele pros auf frostwolf? die 100 leute die da noch von classic sind brauchst echt nich zählen



Ich kenn mehr, die noch seit Classic da sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und btw, PvP-Server bedeutet nicht, dass alle, die da spielen, auch PvPler sind- es eröffnet einem lediglich die Möglichkeit, in freier Wildbahn zuzuschlagen. Wenn du damit n Problem hast machs wie Nurol und zock auffm Arenarealm :'D


----------



## madmurdock (31. August 2010)

Takius schrieb:


> Alle, die hier über Frostwolf jammern - IHR HABT RECHT.
> 
> 'Nen größeren Absturz als Frostwolf gibts mE nach nicht.



Destro aus Allysicht.


----------



## Trixan (31. August 2010)

ha alextrasza ist ein beliebter server 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

wirklich schlechte erfahrung hab ich bis jetzt nur mit einzelnen von baelgun gehabt ka kein dmg trotz topp equipp


----------



## Kalesia (6. Oktober 2010)

Eindeutig ONYXIA!!!

90% meiner schlechten erfahrungen, und ich spiel auf 2 realmpools hab ich in den letzten 4 monaten gemacht und das fast ausschließlich mit leuten von Onyxia!

Ich weiß net was da los is, aber das muss echt so ein sammelbecken sein von Sozialversagern.

>>> Geben sie ihren Beruf an: Arbeitslos
>>> Geben sie ihren Schulabschluss an: keinen
>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Vorgeschlagener Realm: Onyixa


----------



## <<NôGô>> (6. Oktober 2010)

Also ich spiel auf Aegewyn und finde den Server Klasse. Weiß nicht was ihr alle habt ?! Schwarze Schafe gibt es schließlich überall finde ich.

Hab zwar schon öfter Probleme in innis gehabt, aber mir nie den Realm gemerkt. Ich mach meine Meinung nicht vom Realm aus sondern von dem Spieler abhängig...


Tante Edith schreit mir in die Ohren: "OMG die rechtschreibfehler waren ja peinlich"


----------



## odinxd (6. Oktober 2010)

hm das einzige was ich zu der sache erlebt habe:
spiele schon seit bc auf dalvengyr, hordeseite. man liest fast täglich wenn mal wieder im /2 chat geflamed wird: typisch dalve, sch**** server usw.

andererseits ist es mir schonmal passiert in ner random hero als anspielung auf meinen platz im recount (mit grossem abstand erster), wow geiler schaden, naja kommst ja auch von dalvengyr^^

habe generell noch nie schlechtes über unsern server von ausserhalb gehört, im /2 umso mehr^^ trotzdem bin ich mit dem server sehr zufrieden und werde wohl immer dort bleiben


----------



## b1gg3r (6. Oktober 2010)

Satyra schrieb:


> Also ich spiele seid Jahren auf Dethecus Horde. Dethecus liegt in einem Realmpool mit Un Goro. Und ich bin begeisterte Nutzerin des Inisuchtools. Daher lande ich seeeeehr oft mit Leuten von Un Goro und auch von Garrosh in einer Instanzgruppe. Dabei sind mir selten Leute von Garrosh negativ aufgefallen. Meisten sind sie ok, kennen ihren Klasse, machen ganz gut DMG und bauen keinen Mist. Das kann ich von Un Goro Leuten leider nicht sagen. Ich hatte fast zu 100 Prozent Negative Erfahrungen mit Leute von dem Realm. Die meisten waren unfreundlich, hatten keinen Plan von ihrer Klasse, machten mit LvL 80 in einer Hero sagenhafte 500 - 1000 DPS, fingen als Hunter beim Bossfight an ihren neuen Bogen von Waffenskill 1 an aufwärtszu leveln, konnten nicht tanken, heilen etc. Es gab echt zu viele negative Erlebnisse mit Un Goro Spielern um die alle aufzulisten. Ich glaube bisher hatte ich genau zweimal ein possitives Erlebniss mit zwei Spielern von dem Realm. Das eine war ein Schami der ein Erdele stellte als der Tank ( auch von Un Goro ) komplett überfordert war damit von mehr als einem Mob die Aggro zu behalten und die anderen 4 Mobs meinen armen Baum zerlegen wollten, das andere war der einzige Spieler von Un Goro den ich je mit dem Titel Königsmörder gesehen habe^^ und der beim Boss auf 6k DPS kam. Hauptsächlich fallen mir die Leute von Un Goro aber leider immer wieder durch komplette Planlosigkeit auf. Die haben teilweise Skillungen, Verzauberungen, Sockel und so weiter die man nur noch als Merkwürdig bis komplett Falsch bezeichnen kann. Und wenn man sie denn mal freundlich fragt warum genau sie eigentlich das oder jenes skillen / sockeln / verzaubern bekommt man zu 90 Prozent eine Flameantwort die inhaltlich nichts zu meiner Frage enthält.^^ Und ja es stimmt das Un Goro echt bei uns nen miesen Ruf hat. Jeder den ich von Dethecus kenne hat so seine Erlebnisse mit Un Goro Leuten und forderte schon an und zu eine Verbannung aus dem Realmpool.^^
> 
> 
> Und noch eine Anmerkung zum Thema Server mögen. Ich spiele seid Jahren auf Dethecus und liebe diesen Server. Es ist nicht alles perfekt aber auf Hordenseite ist der Server Hyperaktiv. Es gibt ständig alle möglichen Randomraids, selbst für BC Raids findet man sehr oft Gruppen die noch BT, SW oder Hyal abfarmen. Städte Raids gegen fast täglich und 1k gehört fast immer den Hordlern. Also als Hordler ist der Server ein Traum weil du echt Raiden ohne Ende kannst und meistens skillige Raidgruppen erwischt wo auch HMs mit Randomgruppen kein Problem sind. Nur die Allianzseite scheint leider seeehr ausgestorben zu sein. Schade eigentlich weil früher gerade im Open PVP einiges ging bei uns.



psst.... hör auf so gute über unseren server zu reden, sonst kommen noch welche auf die idee hier her zu transen xD

also ich hab auch auf dethecus angefangen und der server ist ziemlich belebt, man hat zwar hin und wieder ninjas dabei aber wenn man weis von welchen gilden die kommen, kann man denn factor ninjalooting fast bei 0% ansiedeln.


----------



## Xaadrea (6. Oktober 2010)

*versteckt sich zu Beginn direkt hinter einem großen Kopfkissen*

Ich spiele auf Die Aldor. Allianzseite. Und auch, wenn ich mir jetzt die Anti-RP-Flames angucken darf - es ist ein sehr guter Server. Da wir zu einem großen Teil Rollenspieler sind, ist das Niveau relativ hoch - Rechtschreibung, Höflichkeit und Freundlichkeit machen einen großen Teil der Spielerschaft aus, der ich bisher begegnet bin. Die Idiotenquote liegt echt verdammt tief, es gibt immer ein paar Deppen. Solange man sich von Goldhain fernhält, kommt man prima klar - und gegen die "olol ich erstell mir nen lvl 1 char und flame die rpler roofl lol ich bin so leet" kann man eh nichts machen. 

Der einzige, zu verkraftende Haken ist der Raidfortschritt. Wir sind da recht langsam, da es eben viele gibt, die sich nicht mit ganzen Einsatz ins PvE stürzen. Allerdings hab ich es geschafft, eine Stammgruppe zu finden, deren Leute freundlich sind, mit ihrem Char umgehen können und auch den fünften Wipe mit einem Lachen abtun. Und sowas ist mir wesentlich lieber als Leute, die einen Schami mit Willesockeln/-Verzauberungen in PvP-Equip mitnehmen, weil er 'n Gierschkorr von 6k hat.. wovon es bei uns zum Glück nicht allzu viele gibt. Bei uns _spielt _man, man stresst sich nicht mit Pixelchen.

Klar gibt es Leute, die nicht unbedingt Ahnung haben, aber ich möchte ein großes "Aber" in den Raum stellen: Wenn man ihnen sagt, was sie verbessern können, flamen sie nur sehr selten zurück und lassen sich auch helfen. Ich hab bei Leuten von anderen Servern erlebt, dass sie entweder dich oder deine Mutter beleidigen, wenn du versuchst, ihnen zu helfen..

Mit den anderen Realms hab ich nur selten Probleme (Realmpool Sturmangriff). Auffällig ist, dass: 
a) Netherstürmler oft arrogant und selbstverliebt sind, selbst wenn sie nicht spielen können
b) Blutkessel überdurchschnittlich viele 'Kiddies' hat
c) Das Konsortium trotz RP-Einstufung die dämlichsten Namen aufweist

Aber das sind dann auch teilweise Ausnahmen, denn ich habe genauso Leute von denselben Servern getroffen, die total nett und in Ordnung waren. Ich denke, es gibt überall Idioten, nur der Prozentsatz ändert sich


----------



## Flowersun (6. Oktober 2010)

Gut... Das mit den Leuten von Servern is natürlich relativ. Aber ich spiele auf Norgannon und treffe sehr oft auf Leute von Area52 und leider benehmen sich die meisten von dort nicht grade gut


----------



## Millwall (6. Oktober 2010)

Battlecattle schrieb:


> Frostwolf
> Eredar
> Aegwynn
> Kel'Thuzad
> ...



Ersetze Eredar durch Kil'Jaeden (letztens will mir einer mit ner 144er Arenawertung...ja...HUNDERTVIERUNDVIERZIG...erzählen, wie BGs funktionieren) und streiche Kel'Thuzad, dann passts. 

Mich wunderts, dass sich von den Blutdurstlern hier keiner über Malle aufregt...wahrscheinlich weil der Server so klein ist und man selten einen von uns in die Gruppe bekommt. Oder wir sind wirklich toll 


Ach ja von früher kann ich sagen, dass auf Nethersturm mal viele Deppen waren, ob das noch aktuell ist kann ich nicht sagen, bin da seit 1,5 Jahren nicht mehr aktiv.


----------

